# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell Me About: C-Squat

## Bearsy

Anyone ever been? If so, share your experiences from 155 Avenue C...
I'm planning on going to NYC this summer and I'm hoping to spend a night there.
:peace:

----------


## dweezil

godspeed!! i only spent 5  days in nyc...and didn't go there but you should go to abc no rio and check it out too. when i was there about 2 years ago there were afternoon shows on saturdays and the people were really nice and friendly. it's pretty cool and close by is a really good infoshop/radical book store called blue stockings.

----------

